# bayide bluewrap- anyone have any pics



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

has someone has this done? and any pics . how does it look comapared to the real deal,?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

euroexports said:


> has someone has this done? and any pics . how does it look comapared to the real deal,?


you wont get an exact match buddy 

id say these two are closest

Nissan GTR | PW Pro

Aston Martin V12 Vantage | PW Pro


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I'd say the 1st link is closest to it.


----------

